# Were is chickenmommy?



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Did she get too busy with her new house?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Youngun(s) keeping her busy.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

She's got a new house and summer vacation with her daughter.She's probably busy.I know I was when mine were on summer break.We spent most of our summers at King's Island,an amusement park.


----------

